# Distinctive Sensations: The sound of a racket hitting a tennis ball!



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

There are many very distinctive sensations, and I have decided it would be fun, being that I am a sensor, to list various things that you know when experience them. 
Here are my starters:
Right now I am in a house with 9 roofers scraping and banging overhead. It is incredible, though not commonly experienced. 
I love the seldom heard sound of someone kick starting a large motorcycle.
The sound of a bread machine periodically kneading the dough. Also, the smell of baking bread. 

Regards,
Digger Blue


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

The crackling of a fire. I get mesmerized watching the flames, too.

The moment in between songs at spinning, when I can hear the strong hum from dozens of pedals going round.

The faint crunch of fresh, deep snow under my skis.

The rumble of a train on the tracks, sounding it's horn as it approaches.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Letsride:

Those are good, and they brought another to my mind. I used to skate with long blades on ice. It was mainly old folks from the descendents of Scandinavia where the tradition came from. anyway, they'd skate in pairs to music. Listening to the swish, swish, swish of ice skates on soft ice is incredible!

You look so wise when you stare into a fire. 
I'd love to hear the sound of the spinning wheels. Would also like to know more about what you've spun, and woven, too, but you can send me that as a visitor message if you'd like.
Digger Blue


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

Digger Blue said:


> Those are good, and they brought another to my mind. I used to skate with long blades on ice. It was mainly old folks from the descendents of Scandinavia where the tradition came from. anyway, they'd skate in pairs to music. Listening to the swish, swish, swish of ice skates on soft ice is incredible!


Awesome!



> You look so wise when you stare into a fire.


I hadn't thought about this before, but yes, I suppose it's true 



> I'd love to hear the sound of the spinning wheels. Would also like to know more about what you've spun, and woven, too, but you can send me that as a visitor message if you'd like.


Sorry, I should have specified, I was talking about the kind of spinning class with the stationary bicycles. . . I don't have any experience with the other kind of spinning, but that would probably be enjoyable to listen to as well


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Additional Sensations*

My wife picked up on this one:
The roofing job continues. She said she heard a series of repetitive whomps. 
Whomp, whomp, pause. Whomp, whomp, pause. Whomp, whomp, pause. Whomp, whomp, pause. Whomp, whomp, pause. 
She checked it out and the roofers would each pick up 2 bundles of shingles, carry them up to the top of the roof and drop them. 

I will also add that I enjoy the very distinctive sound of the county snow plows going by. They shake the earth. 
Digger Blue


----------



## mmmaacca (Dec 10, 2011)

That crackling sound before the deep rumbling of thunder


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

The deep sound of thunder.
The screaming sound of a snowmobile engine with an aftermarket exhaust.
The breeze through the trees.
The particular sound of metal on metal during a car crash I was involved in a few years ago.
And last but not least, the sounds of a satisfied female.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I love quietness in places that are usually noisy and busy, like the road I live beside at night. It's like you shouldn't be able to hear your own footsteps when you're here, but you can, and it's somewhat surreal. Also, there is usually traffic on the roads in the distance as well, and i like the echoey sound of them at night, when there aren't so many cars up close to muffle that noise.

Things looking so different at night helps that surreality.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> I love quietness in places that are usually noisy and busy, like the road I live beside at night. It's like you shouldn't be able to hear your own footsteps when you're here, but you can, and it's somewhat surreal. Also, there is usually traffic on the roads in the distance as well, and i like the echoey sound of them at night, when there aren't so many cars up close to muffle that noise.
> 
> Things looking so different at night helps that surreality.


I must comment that back in Sept 11, 12, 13 of 2001, the air space over the U.S. was closed. The only plane in the air was the occasional F-16 Fighter jet. That was surreal. 
Digger Blue


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Storms after dark. The rain, the humidity, flashes of lightning and booms of thunder. I can be mesmerized by a good storm.

Cat hugs.

Minor chords.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, DoctorYikes! It's been a while, welcome back. I have been through many storms in my day. I like the ones best when I'm under a good roof that extends well beyond the walls and has no leaks. I was under an awning over the gas pumps at a station one night. Lightning hit the highest point of that awning. I don't think that was being Mesmerized, but rather a case of Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Also, judging from your avatar, I assume you are meaning cat hugs from such a cat rather than the more intimate kiss on the neck where the canines are sunk deeply in, severing vital passage ways. This is the passion of a much larger cat, his passion over a meal. 

I was shopping one night and there were many, many checkouts equipped with Point of Sale Scanners that all made the same rather high pitched beep when an item was scanned. I listened to it for a moment and wondered the effect of such repetitive noise on the minds of the underpaid staff who had to work there all day. I'd have gone nuts. 
Digger Blue


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

DoctorYikes said:


> Storms after dark. The rain, the humidity, flashes of lightning and booms of thunder. I can be mesmerized by a good storm.


always. i love it when it storms. and there's nothing like dancing in the rain.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Most of my memories of doing things out in the rain (without rain gear) were getting caught in the rain on my bike. Caliper brakes, by the way, are considerably less effective when wet. Also, one tends to put one's head down in the rain. Once, in this situation, I looked up and spotted a parked car about 6 feet ahead. I was able to get my hands onto the brakes, but there was no time to stop. Unfortunately, I knew the woman who owned the car as well as her son. He went running in to inform his mom while I wanted to hide under a rock. I came away with significant bruising and heavily damaged pride. 
Digger


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

-Like others have said, I love the sound of rolling thunder.
-The sound and humidity that comes with rain.
-The weight of a heavy blanket.
-Warmth in general puts me at ease.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

The heavy blanket, oh yeah. 
I will add this one: Rooting for the underdog and having them seriously kick ass.
Digger Blue


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

The crowd's favourite, the thunder and the rain.
The lack of sounds and the darkness in the night.
Averagely crowded places as for example a bus, a hall etc., where all the talking mashed together becomes a murmur.
The sound of wind going through the leaves.
The whole feeling of tired, slow summer evenings.


----------



## seeg (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the sound of a car driving on gravel
Love seeing a girl close her eyes in delight whilst kissing her on her neck
The sound of a motorbike accelerating quickly
The sound and feeling of hitting a cricket ball perfectly
The sound of an F1 driving past and that swoosh you hear ( 



 )


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Helicopters have an unmistakable noise. Not sound. It's a noise.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Seeg:
Love it! I must say, however, that I love it best when the motorcycle has a base tone rather, say, the high pitched whine of a crotch rocket. I hope to one day play cricket. It is hard to come by in the U.S. 
The gravel! Fantastic. And the reaction of a passionate woman to a man's touch is out of this world. 
Digger Blue


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

The smell of freon - chemical, yet smooth

I've also recently sampled industrial V16 gas engine noise, but I must say it was just loud and void of any notable sensation, it's the white noise of industrial plants


----------

